# Mini Donkey Wanted



## Sixstardanes (Jun 18, 2010)

Received this and passing it on - good luck if any of you are trying out for it

--------------------

Now casting for Animal Planet's Unusual Pets 101 Filming the week of July 5th indoors at our studio location in the PA/NJ/NY area. *I am looking for a Teacup Pig, Pygmy Goat, Mini Donkey, Skunk, Capybara and an Anteater. *Interested? send an email to [email protected]

or use the contact email link provided on the web site.

http://www.animalactors.biz/contact_us.htm

1 photos of the pet(s)

2 your contact info - First and Last Name, Home Address, Home Phone,

Cell Phone, etc

3 Information about the pet(s) and why you think they would be a

good candidate for the show.

Please list any titles, previous set experience, special training, etc

the pet has that had.

To be notified of future casting calls in your area please join our

announcement list..

http://www.animalactors.biz/announcements.htm

Permission to forward and cross post this email granted and

appreciated!

Best Regards,

Dawn Wolfe

Studio Animal Trainer

Talent Coordinator

(856) 524-4006

http://www.PawsitivelyFamousAnimalActors.com

http://www.facebook.com/animalactors

http://www.linkedin.com/in/animalactors

http://www.myspace.com/animalactors

http://www.twitter.com/animalactors


----------

